# Angelfish fin bent?



## akc (Mar 5, 2018)

My angels fin started to look weird a week ago. Idk if they are rotting or benting. I test my water and do water change once a week. They are always active and hungry. They seem healthy to me at least but don’t know what’s going on with the fin. Anyone have experiences ? 

I have 5-6 small guppies and 2 neon tetra in a 20. I know I know it could be the size for the tank but I just wanna hear more experiences, any shares will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi akc,

Could you provide more info on your tank.

What are the water parameters and temperature. 
Is it a 20 gallon long or tall? 
What kind of filtration are you running?
How long have you had the angelfish?
How many angelfish do you have with your 5-6 guppies and 2 neon tetra?
Anything else in the tank-shrimp, snails etc.

Just wondering if you at some point had more neon tetra and they got eaten?

Jackie


----------



## akc (Mar 5, 2018)

20 long one! 
I just run the topfin 20 gallons filter 
I have had it almost a month now 
Just two !
Yes
Just few 4 cherry shrimps, 5-6 Amano (they are always hiding in the plants), two zebra snail, and two octocatfish 

GH 60
KH 40
Ph 6.5
NO2 0
NO3 40

Temperature 80 F

I have had four tetra before but two of them died before I have my angel.

Thank you so much for your reply! I hope you will be able to provide some some insight! Really appreciate your time!


----------



## akc (Mar 5, 2018)

Fisheye said:


> Hi akc,
> 
> Could you provide more info on your tank.
> 
> ...


20 long one! 
I just run the topfin 20 gallons filter 
I have had it almost a month now 
Just two !
Yes
Just few 4 cherry shrimps, 5-6 Amano (they are always hiding in the plants), two zebra snail, and two octocatfish

GH 60
KH 40
Ph 6.5
NO2 0
NO3 40

Temperature 80 F

I have had four tetra before but two of them died before I have my angel.

Thank you so much for your reply! I hope you will be able to provide some some insight! Really appreciate your time!


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

Just a couple more questions and initial thoughts.

How are you keeping your ph so low? If you don't have wild caught fish then tank raised will accept a wider range which is more compatible with the guppies and neons. 

How long has your tank been up and running?

What size are your angelfish?

What sex are your angelfish?

Did you notice any signs of disease before your two neons died?

What are you feeding?

I think you are overstocked at the moment and really have inadequate filtration. Until you can get a proper setup, you should do 2, 25% water changes a week. Either add another HOB filter or get one that provides adequate filtration.

It's good that you know that your 20L tank is really not suitable for angelfish. Taller and more volume is what you need. 

To me, the tip of the fin looks fuzzy but that could be the pic. Consider that you could be dealing with a bacterial issue and up your water changes and substrate vacuuming. 

Finally, your current stocking scheme could prove challenging as the angels will go after everything except for the snails and maybe the guppies. 

Look forward to reading your answers and reading what other people think!

HTH

Jackie


----------



## akc (Mar 5, 2018)

Fisheye said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a couple more questions and initial thoughts.
> 
> ...


Tbh Idk, it's usually at 7 but it lowered to 6.5 after I did a water change ytd.

My tank has been running well over two months before adding the angel!

My angels is around 3 inches ish big now I think.

The two tetra that died, they weren't in good condition when they arrive in my tank so I expected they may be gone, I checked them out after they die, I do not see any weird disease on their body. (Been a month since they died)

Alright, I'll try to do more water change for two weeks and see if they get better, if not I'll set my my 40!

Really love this pair of fish!

Thank you so much for your advices, they do give me a lot!!


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey,

A ph swing of 7-6.5 after a water change is very stressful for your fish and they won't live very long with fluctuating parameters. You're not adding PH down or anything?

Are you using a liquid test kit or the strips? 

Test your tap water as it's important to figure out what is causing the swing-are you on a well? There must be something in your tank to raise PH-rocks, coral???

Do switch up tanks as soon as you can and make sure you have adequate filtration on the 40 gallon. Remove anything that is affecting the ph.

Feed your fish good protein and that will help too. 

Until you figure out what is causing your ph swing, and updating your tank and filtration, it would be great if you could do smaller, more frequent water changes-like 10% so that 50% is changed out weekly.

Please take a moment do a bit more research on neons and angelfish. 

Good luck.

Jackie


----------

